# Forum General General Discussion  Russian Rubles

## Platinum

Hi all,
Does anybody know where I can cheaply purchase Russian banknotes?  I prefer current notes, but I am also interested in any old obsolete bills from USSR, Russia, or any of the other former Repubiks.  
Perhaps one of you from Russia might be willing to exchange for US$? 
Thanks,
Platinum

----------


## Ramil

That really depends on where you are located. And what are your exchange rates  ::   
And... do you want them for collection or do you need to exchange currency?

----------


## chaika

I have a 500 ruble note from 1912 (Peter I on it) and a 5-spot from 1909. Not about to sell 'em, though! 
вот что на них написано-- 
Государственный кредитный билетъ
пять рублей
Государственный банкъ размѣниваетъ кредитные билеты на золотую монету безъ органиченiя суммы
1 рубль = 1/15 имперiала, содержитъ 77,424 долей чистаго золота. 
That would seem to prevent the government's 1998 fiasco. 
(Интересно, «размѣниваетъ» пишется через любимую букву «ять», а слова «билеты» и «монету» пишутся через простую «е».) 
If you have the right font installed, those yat's will come out correctly! I use Cambria.

----------


## Platinum

I live in USA, and the exchange rate is $1 = 26 руб.  I want the banknotes only for collecting, no more than one note of each denomination/style. 
I'm not looking to spend a lot of money, I'd just like to add a few Russian notes to my very humble collection. 
If any of you Russians out there use Ebay, or Paypal, perhaps we can work something out electronically or through the mail. 
Thanks.

----------


## Leof

I heard the sending the banknotes in other countries through the mail is forbidden in Russia. At least you have to get a special permition for that.

----------


## Ramil

The best way is to ask some Russian tourists (if there are any).

----------


## ReDSanchous

> The best way is to ask some Russian tourists (if there are any).

 And some of them will surely readily part with 5000-ruble banknotes  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  The best way is to ask some Russian tourists (if there are any).   And some of them will surely readily part with 5000-ruble banknotes  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

 The exchange rate, I'm afraid, wouldn't be 1:26 though  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous        Originally Posted by Ramil  The best way is to ask some Russian tourists (if there are any).   And some of them will surely readily part with 5000-ruble banknotes  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P   The exchange rate, I'm afraid, wouldn't be 1:26 though

 Well, actually I thought of some sort of contribution....free contribution. All you have to do is come across a Russian student in the States, come up tp him/her and ask to give you some of their Russian banknotes...

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by ReDSanchous        Originally Posted by Ramil  The best way is to ask some Russian tourists (if there are any).   And some of them will surely readily part with 5000-ruble banknotes  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P   The exchange rate, I'm afraid, wouldn't be 1:26 though    Well, actually I thought of some sort of contribution....free contribution. All you have to do is come across a Russian student in the States, come up tp him/her and ask to give you some of their Russian banknotes...

 If they have any. I don't usually take roubles with me when travel abroad.

----------


## VendingMachine

To a Russian selling Russian banknotes to a foreigner equals high treason. Cannot and should not be done without going through proper administrative channels. You must get a special permit from the Chamber of Commerce.

----------


## Leof

> To a Russian selling Russian banknotes to a foreigner equals high treason. Cannot and should not be done without going through proper administrative channels. You must get a special permit from the Chamber of Commerce.

 Hence!

----------


## Ramil

> To a Russian selling Russian banknotes to a foreigner equals high treason. Cannot and should not be done without going through proper administrative channels. You must get a special permit from the Chamber of Commerce.

 I wouldn't go that far and call it 'high treason' but yes, as a matter of fact, it is, technically, a violation of Russian laws when one private individual performs curency exchange operations for another private individual. Such operations should only be carried out having properly obtained authorization.  ::  
But...
Строгость российских законов смягчается необязательностью их исполнения. /М. Салтыков-Щедрин/ 
Nobody in his right mind wouldn't even think of it. And nobody would care anyway, unless you're converting some millions involved in drug traffic....
in cash  ::

----------


## TATY

Off topic slightly, but I found it interesting that every Russian that I spoke English with when I was in Russia prounced rouble / ruble in English the same as the word 'rubble' (rhymes with bubble).

----------


## Remyisme

Sorry for Offtop, but Лев, я тебе давно хочу сказать что ты красавчик!

----------


## Lampada

> Sorry for Offtop, but Лев, я тебе давно хочу сказать что ты красавчик!

 *+1!* (красавчег)

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Remyisme  Sorry for Offtop, but Лев, я тебе давно хочу сказать что ты красавчик!   *+1!* (красавчег)

 уж сколько раз повторять - кроссафчег. 
Да, Лёва, ты пользуешься популярностью у женской половины форума  ::

----------


## charlestonian

Смешные деньги - это все-таки рубли.

----------


## Ramil

Just a test. Ignore previous message by charlestonian. (I wrote it from the wrong nick).

----------


## charlestonian

> Just a test. Ignore previous message by charlestonian. (I wrote it from the wrong nick).

 You think you are soooooooooooo funny, huh?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Just a test. Ignore previous message by charlestonian. (I wrote it from the wrong nick).   You think you are soooooooooooo funny, huh?

 No, you're responsible for being funny in out small family. I woudn't take it from you.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by ReDSanchous        Originally Posted by Ramil  The best way is to ask some Russian tourists (if there are any).   And some of them will surely readily part with 5000-ruble banknotes  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P   The exchange rate, I'm afraid, wouldn't be 1:26 though    Well, actually I thought of some sort of contribution....free contribution. All you have to do is come across a Russian student in the States, come up tp him/her and ask to give you some of their Russian banknotes...   If they have any. I don't usually take roubles with me when travel abroad.

 Normally I take about 3000 roubles just in case anything goes wrong while I'm still in Russia. You never know what you might need at an airport.

----------


## capecoddah

Transfer of Rubles/Dollars is allowed for numismatic (collecting) purposes. I have Belorussian, Russian and Ukranian banknotes from "my kids". Some old Soviet coins and a magnetic coin for a Moscow toilet.  I trade $2 bills, old dollar coins, 1976 quarters, duck hunting stamps, old hunting, fishing and shellfishing licenses etc. When I send letters, I use a SH1TL0AD of stamps for collectors.  ::  
All for now, time for fireworks...  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Transfer of Rubles/Dollars is allowed for numismatic (collecting) purposes. I have Belorussian, Russian and Ukranian banknotes from "my kids". Some old Soviet coins and a magnetic coin for a Moscow toilet.  I trade $2 bills, old dollar coins, 1976 quarters, duck hunting stamps, old hunting, fishing and shellfishing licenses etc. When I send letters, I use a SH1TL0AD of stamps for collectors.  
> All for now, time for fireworks...

 Yey!!!!! 4th of July y'all

----------


## Platinum

> Transfer of Rubles/Dollars is allowed for numismatic (collecting) purposes. I have Belorussian, Russian and Ukranian banknotes from "my kids". Some old Soviet coins and a magnetic coin for a Moscow toilet.  I trade $2 bills, old dollar coins, 1976 quarters, duck hunting stamps, old hunting, fishing and shellfishing licenses etc. When I send letters, I use a SH1TL0AD of stamps for collectors.  
> All for now, time for fireworks...

 I'm back from vacation.  Anyway, thanks to all who responded.  I don't want to be arrested for "High Treason", although I doubt they'd make a fuss about 2-3 banknotes for collecting purposes.  In any event, I suppose nobody in Russia would make a trade, considering the laws.  Can't say I blame them either. 
Perhaps I will just have to use ebay.

----------


## Ramil

> I suppose nobody in Russia would make a trade, considering the laws.

  ::  You're wrong. If you offer gain for them everybody would be more than willing to help  ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

just float on over to e-bay my friend

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I have a 500 ruble note from 1912 (Peter I on it) and a 5-spot from 1909. Not about to sell 'em, though!

 Whoa, 500-rouble note from 1912 must have been worth quite alot back then. Where did you get it from and how much did you pay?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by chaika  I have a 500 ruble note from 1912 (Peter I on it) and a 5-spot from 1909. Not about to sell 'em, though!   Whoa, 500-rouble note from 1912 must have been worth quite alot back then. Where did you get it from and how much did you pay?

 Stolen from a museum?..   ::  Just a silly joke!   ::

----------


## capecoddah

I found a stamp album in the basement this week with alot of old Russian stamps. Oldest are 1883 1Коп. Very nice up until 1917, then missing until 1921, a 1000 РУБ (hammer and shovel). Then alot of happy workers, factories, farms and some bald guy with a pointy goatee.
Some large ones from 1935  всемирная спартакиадаб, 2 running, a swimmer, rowing and skiing.

----------


## Zaya

> Sorry for Offtop, but Лев, я тебе давно хочу сказать что ты красавчик!

 -1 (меня, пожалуйста, вычеркните из списка поклонниц)  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> I found a stamp album in the basement this week with alot of old Russian stamps. Oldest are 1883 1Коп. Very nice up until 1917, then missing until 1921, a 1000 РУБ (hammer and shovel). Then alot of happy workers, factories, farms and some bald guy with a pointy goatee.
> Some large ones from 1935  всемирная спартакиадаб, 2 running, a swimmer, rowing and skiing.

 Wow... What are you planning to do with all that stuff? Do you want to sell them?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I found a stamp album in the basement this week with alot of old Russian stamps. Oldest are 1883 1Коп. Very nice up until 1917, then missing until 1921, a 1000 РУБ (hammer and shovel). Then alot of happy workers, factories, farms and some bald guy with a pointy goatee.
> Some large ones from 1935  всемирная спартакиадаб, 2 running, a swimmer, rowing and skiing.

 I'd like to buy your worthless papers that are obviously past the expire date for the sum of 10 dollars. Deal?

----------


## capecoddah

Charlstonian and KV,
MAJOR SCORE, 1870's - 1938, European Colonies, Danzig, countries that don't exist, post WW1 'occupation' stamps, air-mail stamps with Zepplins and flying boats, some German guy with a funny moustache...
 Appraisal after the summer, a bit overwhelming, kept in a dry basement for years, so they are in good shape

----------


## charlestonian

> Charlstonian and KV,
> MAJOR SCORE, 1870's - 1938, European Colonies, Danzig, countries that don't exist, post WW1 'occupation' stamps, air-mail stamps with Zepplins and flying boats, some German guy with a funny moustache...
>  Appraisal after the summer, a bit overwhelming, kept in a dry basement for years, so they are in good shape

 I see you've done your homework  ::  So, how much do you want for them?

----------


## capecoddah

DAMMIT!!! I forgot I can't upload images here.
Oh well, I scanned a few, if anyone wants to see them, PM me.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I found a stamp album in the basement this week with alot of old Russian stamps. Oldest are 1883 1Коп. Very nice up until 1917, then missing until 1921, a 1000 РУБ (hammer and shovel). Then alot of happy workers, factories, farms and some bald guy with a pointy goatee.
> Some large ones from 1935  всемирная спартакиадаб, 2 running, a swimmer, rowing and skiing.

 Oh, man, you're lucky! I wish I could find smth like that in my basement.  ::  
The oldest stamp I had as a child was 1918. And I was stupid and gave all my Lenin, October, etc. stamps away, since we, kids, usually thought they are not cool and prefered to collect fauna stamps instead.  
PS. You can upload any image to a free imagehosting (like photobucket.com, or any other) and then paste it's url in your post within the tags .

----------


## capecoddah

OK, take 2...
A few stamps that are not mounted.
1914,1921,1938 and ? for the rest. Note the one with a 100,000 r surcharge. I'll some more later and make it look like I know what I'm doing  ::   
I'll get a better scanned image later, with some other examples. I'm not using the computer with scanner and graphics toys now. I need to clean up the file, I just tossed a few on the scanner bed.

----------


## charlestonian

Cool! You can still scan and post the mounted ones...

----------


## capecoddah

OK, take 3...
Sorry Master Admin... It's friggin huge 
Not centered, or in any particular order. I didn't want to destroy the stamps. Sorry Bellorus and Ukraine, the stamps are stuck together, a local collector will help make them free.

----------


## capecoddah

An "un-stamped" page, I won't break the binding, as much as  I like the crew here. 
It's from International Postage Stamp Album Junior Edition" C 1938, Scott Publications.  
<taking baseball bat to Verizon page> 
I'll fix it soon crew  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Wow, how unbelievably cool!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Unfortunately, I have appraised the stamps by eye and found that they are worth only $10 collectively. PM me and I'll give you my address, to where you can send them.

----------


## Lampada

> Unfortunately, I have appraised the stamps by eye and found that they are worth only $10 collectively. PM me and I'll give you my address, to where you can send them.

 Ага, щаз! 
Вот, например, обменивают марки на автомобиль: http://www.forcollector.com/ru/ad.aspx?AdID=479

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ага, щаз! 
> Вот, например, обменивают марки на автомобиль: http://www.forcollector.com/ru/ad.aspx?AdID=479

 Лампада, ты вообще на чьей стороне?!  :: 
Такие вещи надо дарить бесплатно (*пытается сделать честное лицо, глаза полны надежды :: .

----------


## BabaYaga

CC - I feel for you, mate.
I mean, congratz on the find, of course   ::   -  but do you know what to do next? I also have a (large!) box full of old (scandinavian) stamps lying around as well, and you either have to do the research yourself (if you know nothing about stamps, like me....), or be brave enough to hand them over to someone more knowledgeable, and hope he's honest....   ::   ::   
But I'm well jealous - I'd rather have old Russian stamps lying around - they're more "exotic" than my Scandinavian ones....   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> But I'm well jealous - I'd rather have old Russian stamps lying around - they're more "exotic" than my Scandinavian ones....

   ::  What is that supposed to mean. Scandinavia is really exotic! Of course, they haven't been through revolutions and regime-changes like Russia has, but we were occupied completely by the Germans and we produced A-Ha!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> What is that supposed to mean. Scandinavia is really exotic! Of course, they haven't been through revolutions and regime-changes like Russia has, but we were occupied completely by the Germans and we produced A-Ha!

 That's pretty cool, but... you still exist. Unlike USSR.  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> [<...>and we produced A-Ha!

   ::   
OK. You win.

----------


## capecoddah

Russian Air Postage page for 1934. Unfortunately, no stamps.

----------


## capecoddah

Baba Yaga, 
Get a stamp collector's guide book. There are a few options, ask at a hobby shop. 
KV, 10.00 USD = 255.069 RUB 
Brown paper bag, usual place, behind the 7-11

----------


## МихаилМюлентов

Только 10 зеленые?

----------


## Lt. Columbo

most of this stuff can be found on e-bay, while i was in england board, a actually started a small collection of old russian coins, oldest being a 1892 1rub coin. there are lots of old bank notes and they're not expensive. in coins  the expensive stuff goes on amount of bullion, condition and rareness, but im no spets   ::

----------

